# Selbstaufbau oder Komplettrad 26"/27,5" Jugend-Hardtail



## Benny1986 (16. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

bis dato bin ich eher der stille Mitleser  

Nun brauche ich aber doch eure direkte Hilfe. 
Ich stehe aktuell vor dem Problem für meinem, ab Donnerstag, 10 Jährigen Sohn ein passendes Hardtail zu finden.

Die vielen Beiträge und die Internetrecherche bzw. Infos von Freunden haben mich leider doch noch mehr verwirrt und verunsichert ...

Hier die Eckdaten:

01. Innenbeinlänge? -->69cm
02. Größe? --> 149cm
03. Alter? 10jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? --> er fährt schon seit er vom Laufrad runter ist. Er ist leider nur jedes zweite Wochenende bei mir und in den Ferien und dort wird die Zeit zum Biken genutzt. Aktuell fährt er ein 24" BMC Hardtail aus dem er jetzt rausgewachsen ist.
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? --> gerne max. 750€ 
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? --> ja
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? --> nicht zwingend aber ich könnte
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? --> nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Wald, Trail, normale Biketouren, ab und zu auf dem Pumptrack (dafür braucht er kein spezielles Bike solange er fahren kann )
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? --> Eine bunte Mischung aus allem


Mountainbiken ist "leider" nicht sein Haupt-Hobby, das liegt beim Fußball aber er fährt gerne so oft es möglich ist mit mir. Das sind dann meist Trails in der Umgebung die er auch schon sehr gut meistert.

Was habe ich für Vorstellungen:

Ein Bike das bestenfalls max. 750€ kostet, es muss nicht neu sein, es sollte Gewichtsmäßig zumindest unter oder bis um die 12kg liegen aber natürlich auch gerne leichter, Scheibenbremsen, 1x9 oder 1x10fach Schaltung und klar als Hardtail eine Federgabel.
Die meisten Bikes die ich so finde die zu meinen Anforderungen passen liegen leider bei mindestens 1000€ oder mehr. Leider ist das für das wie oft er fährt nicht ganz gerechtfertigt. Würde er in der Woche drei mal auf dem Rad sitzen wäre die Frage für mich hinfällig aber in der Konstellation halt nicht.

Das Eightshot X-Coady 275 Disc passt eigentlich ganz gut ins Bild aber zur zeit nicht verfügbar. Scott Roxter Disc 26 und Specialized Rockhopper sind einfach zu schwer. Frog MTB 69 nicht verfügbar. Woom Off Air 6 liegt bei 1000€.
Gebraucht habe ich leider nichts gefunden.

Nun wie die Überschrift schon sagt bin ich auch auf die Schiene gekommen, evtl. ein Rad selbst aufzubauen. Dazu habe ich durch das Forum zwei mögliche Rahmen gefunden, entweder mxworx (239€) oder Kania 26" Large Rahmen (ca.230€).
Bei dieser Aktion bräuchte es dann tatsächlich eure Unterstützung welche Komponenten in Frage kommen. Ich bin in der Glücklichen Lage an Fahrradteile zu Einkaufspreisen beziehen zu können. Ich bin aber absolut nicht informiert welche Teile überhaupt in Frage kommen. Das Zusammenbauen ist kein Problem.

wie ist eure Meinung dazu ?


Danke Euch

Grüße Benny


p.s. ein anderer Gedanke der mir noch im Kopf rumschwirrt ... doch ein teureres Bike kaufen und einen guten Wiederverkaufswert haben


----------



## Ivenl (16. November 2020)

Ich würde ja vermuten du kriegst locker ein 26' S Rahmen mit ner alten 3*9/2*10 Schaltung, grob 12kg für um 400€. Dann wechselst du die Kurbel, haust ein paar Carbon Teile rein und bist bei unter 600€ und 11kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (16. November 2020)

Wir haben das Frog Hybrid 69 und das ist bei 140 cm definiv zu klein. daher baue ich jetzt ein 26er auf.
Das Eightshot dürfte auch schon zu klein, das haben wir Probegefahren, das war schon knapp und uns fehlen 10 cm Körperhöhe.
ich denke du kommt mit deinem Budget sehr gut mit einem Aufbau hin, meinem Junior macht es Spaß zu helfen.


----------



## Benny1986 (16. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
danke für eure Antworten. 

@Binem danke für den Input mit der Rahmengröße, bis jetzt sind wir tatsächlich noch nichts Probegesessen. In dem Fall gehe ich mit dem Junior vielleicht doch mal in einem Velo Shop und lasse Ihn mal auf einen S-Rahmen sitzen.

@Ivenl danke auch dir, das wäre natürlich super wenn ich so hinkomme. Hier habe ich das Problem, das ich nichts passendes gefunden habe bzw. ich nicht weiß wie ich auf passende Angebote komme.


----------



## Binem (16. November 2020)

Wenn du mit Disk möchtest gibt es hier eine gute Auswahl an Rahmen.





						HARDTAIL | SchlierseerBikeparts | Hausham
					

Große Auswahl an Rennrad-, Mountainbike-, Cross-, Trekking- und E-Bikerahmen Schlierseer Bikeparts




					www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de
				




Eventuell ist das Access auch etwas, das ist der Einstieg tiefer da das Damenmodell. Aber auch verfügbar in Jungstauglichen Farben.

Vielleicht traue ich mich beim dritten Aufbau an das Thema Scheibenbremsen


----------



## delphi1507 (16. November 2020)

Benny1986 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> @Binem danke für den Input mit der Rahmengröße, bis jetzt sind wir tatsächlich noch nichts Probegesessen. In dem Fall gehe ich mit dem Junior vielleicht doch mal in einem Velo Shop und lasse Ihn mal auf einen S-Rahmen sitzen.
> ...


Meine große fährt seit 137m ein 27,5" xs fully ein S Rahmen sollte bei 150 auf jeden Fall passen.
Ich mag mir garnicht vorstellen wie groß die Sattelüberhöhung bei deinem Junior bei seinem aktuellen Rad ist😱. Sattel ist fürs springen auf dem Bild etwa 5cm abgesenkt.


----------



## kc85 (16. November 2020)

Ich würde selber aufbauen. Meine Tochter mit ihrem 27,5er auf Cube-Basis (16 Zoll Rahmenhöhe). Bei der Übergabe war sie 1,46m mit 69cm Innenbeinlänge:






Bei entsprechender Teilewahl sollten Zielgewicht und Budgetgrenze kein Problem sein. 

kc85


----------



## OEMcomputer (16. November 2020)

Ich steh gerade vor dem gleichen Problem.
Das 24er (auf Basis eines Cycletech Speedster Rahmen) wird aktuell noch gefahren, ist aber mit 1,40m Körpergröße eigentlich schon zu klein. Daher hab ich meine Zweifel, ob 26 Zoll noch Sinn macht. Würde lieber gleich auf 27,5 wechseln.

Wie sind denn solche kleinen Erwachsenen-Rahmen (zB Cube von Schlierseer Bikeparts) zu beurteilen.
Die Geometrie schaut ein bisschen angestaubt aus. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher mit der Tretlagerhöhe.

Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte, wie sich solche Räder schlagen im Vergleich zu Pyro B14, Islabikes Creig 27, Kubikes 27,5S Trail, Vpace Max?


----------



## Benny1986 (17. November 2020)

Ok ok Ihr habt mich auf jeden Fall überzeugt

Es gibt was selbst gebautes:

Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal mit der Teile Thematik auseinander setzen.

Rahmen: Cube, der Acces sieht sehr Kindergerecht aus ( Gewicht?) in 16" also S     139€ +Versand
Federgabel: ?
Schaltgruppe: Auf jeden Fall 1 fach x 9 oder 10 
Bremse: ? Disc auf jeden Fall
Laufräder: ?  
Kurbel:  ?
Lenker: ?
Vorbau: ?
Reifen: ?
Sattelstütze: ?
Sattel: ?


@delphi1507 sieht nach einem schönen Propain aus ... Fahre ich selbst auch 

@kc85 genau sowas habe ich mir vorgestellt, sieht toll aus. Deine Tochter hat sich sicher gefreut.

@Binem danke für den Tip, wenn die Rahmen vom Gewicht her passen wäre das natürlich super. Und das Access passt sicherlich gut für Kinder. Bei der Farbauswahl gibt´s ja genug Möglichkeiten und er kann sich je nach Verfügbarkeit sogar eine aussuchen.


Ich bekomme gerade richtig Lust was zu bauen 💪


----------



## olsche (17. November 2020)

Benny1986 schrieb:


> Ok ok Ihr habt mich auf jeden Fall überzeugt
> 
> Es gibt was selbst gebautes:
> 
> ...


Hinweis zum Tretlager/Kurbel, teilweise haben die Cube Rahmen ein 73er Einbaumaß, da wird es mit 4kant schwierig -> Hollowtech/GXP !
Laufräder: passend zur Gabel, 100x9 (oder15) sind etwas günstiger, Boost Gabel evt. zukunftsicherer


----------



## delphi1507 (17. November 2020)

Benny1986 schrieb:


> @delphi1507 sieht nach einem schönen Propain aus ... Fahre ich selbst auch


Ja ein tyee , hat sie unter Anleitung im Januar selbst aufgebaut und seit dem einen riesen Sprung gemacht! Der Sprung auf dem Bild ging übrigens schief😱.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny1986 (18. November 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja ein tyee , hat sie unter Anleitung im Januar selbst aufgebaut und seit dem einen riesen Sprung gemacht! Der Sprung auf dem Bild ging übrigens schief😱.



Ohje, na hoffentlich ist nichts passiert.
Ich denke auch das er von dem Umstieg von 24" auf 27,5" sehr profitieren wird. Das 24ger wurde jetzt wirklich bis aufs letzte ausgereizt.


----------



## Benny1986 (18. November 2020)

Habt Ihr denn spezielle Empfehlungen die Ihr mir in Kombination mit dem Cube Rahmen geben könnt. Dann hätte ich schonmal eine gute Basis.

Rahmen: Cube, der Acces sieht sehr Kindergerecht aus ( Gewicht?) in 16" also S 139€ +Versand
Federgabel: ?
Schaltgruppe: Auf jeden Fall 1 fach x 9 oder 10
Bremse: ? Disc auf jeden Fall
Laufräder: ?
Kurbel: ?
Lenker: ?
Vorbau: ?
Reifen: ?
Sattelstütze: ?
Sattel: ? 


Vielen Dank


Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (18. November 2020)

Schau einfach Mal in den Bikemarkt! Gabel ist bei uns eine 36er fox verbaut eigentlich wollte ich ne pike mit awk, war aber zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht als boost verfügbar.  Geht aber super.bei ihrem Gewicht. Muß sogar den Druck jetzt wohl erhöhen.



Das war das aufsetzen nach dem Sprung.. ne ist zum Glück nix außer etwas aua passiert! 

Als bremse bietet sich ne mt5 mit hc1 hebeln bzw als shigura Umbau an. Hab bei rcz die mt5 mit hc1 für unter 55€ geschossen damals..


----------



## Ivenl (18. November 2020)

Ich würde mich nicht zu sehr auf spezielle teile festlegen, sondern gucken, was du günstig im Bikemarkt/ bei eBay bekommst.


----------



## Binem (18. November 2020)

Benny1986 schrieb:


> Rahmen: Cube, der Acces sieht sehr Kindergerecht aus ( Gewicht?) in 16" also S 139€ +Versand



der User kc85  hat gewogen und ist bei  1.740g bei 16'' Rahmenhöhe rausgekommen, das klingt für mich sehr vernünftig


----------



## null-2wo (18. November 2020)

ich hab nen ungeputzten 26" LRS im keller liegen. mavic crossmax mit schnellspanner, silber, für disc und felgenbremse. maulweite 19mm oder so... interesse? denn würde ich für nen kleinen obulus weggeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (18. November 2020)

Soll es ein Alltagsrad oder ein Mountainbike werden?
Ich hab's ja schon im Parallelthread geschrieben... und auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich einige steinigen werden: Aber was ist bitteschön an diesem Cube acces so besonders Kindergerecht? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht   . Jedesmal, wenn ich die Bilder sehe, kommt mir spontan der Begriff Hollandrad in die Birne... wobei die wenigstens einen flachen Lenkwinkel haben....
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass das Rad für die gegeben Höhe der Front als Mountainbike viel zu kurz ist.


----------



## Binem (18. November 2020)

ich glaube das es nicht besonders ist, aber der Einstieg ist tief, es gibt eine gute Auswahl zu einem sehr guten Preis. Etwa Hälfte was ein Kania oder Kubike  Rahmen kostet bei gleichem Gewicht und in 27,5 nicht 26. Da bleibt deutlich mehr Budget für andere Dinge


----------



## Schnegge (18. November 2020)

Das mit dem Einstieg kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Auf- und Absteigen sollte man immer von bzw. nach hinten. Aufgrund des extrem steil ansteigenden Oberohres ist der Bereich mit geringer Überstandshöhe zudem nur extrem nah vor dem Sattel gegeben. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ein unfreiwilliger Abgang nach vorne bei dem Rahmen nicht weniger schmerzhaft ist als bei anderen Rahmen.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. November 2020)

Bei den Bremsen würde ich Magura mit HC Hebeln oder aktuelle Shimano empfehlen.

Schaltung 1x11 oder 12. Robuster ist 1x11. So eine hätte ich auch gerade zum Verkauf falls Interesse besteht. GX Schaltwerk, X0 Schalthebel mit E13 9-46 Kassette.

Kurbel entweder VPACE oder Sram NX in 155

Lenker und Vorbau ist eigentlich egal. Sattel empfehle ich von VPACE. Dropperstütze würde ich auch verbauen, am besten eine Kind Shock Lev.

Laufräder aus dem Bikemarkt mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic vorn und hinten Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph.


----------



## Ivenl (18. November 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich hab nen ungeputzten 26" LRS im keller liegen. mavic crossmax mit schnellspanner, silber, für disc und felgenbremse. maulweite 19mm oder so... interesse? denn würde ich für nen kleinen obulus weggeben...


Ich hätte sonst Interesse, würde dem OP aber Dibs einräumen.


----------



## null-2wo (18. November 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich hätte sonst Interesse, würde dem OP aber Dibs einräumen.


da war leider noch jemand schneller als du  wenn @Benny1986 den LRS nicht will, isser weg. ich muss ihn aber eh nochmal nachziehen, der liegt schon ziemlich lange im keller und soll weg...


----------



## Benny1986 (19. November 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich hab nen ungeputzten 26" LRS im keller liegen. mavic crossmax mit schnellspanner, silber, für disc und felgenbremse. maulweite 19mm oder so... interesse? denn würde ich für nen kleinen obulus weggeben...




Danke für das Angebot aber ich würde gerne auf 27,5" aufbauen.


----------



## Benny1986 (19. November 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Bei den Bremsen würde ich Magura mit HC Hebeln oder aktuelle Shimano empfehlen.
> 
> Schaltung 1x11 oder 12. Robuster ist 1x11. So eine hätte ich auch gerade zum Verkauf falls Interesse besteht. GX Schaltwerk, X0 Schalthebel mit E13 9-46 Kassette.
> 
> ...



Eine Dropperstütze wird es erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geben. Ist aber auf jeden Fall mit eingeplant. Es sei denn es findet sich durch Zufall eine preislich passende. 
Ist aber letztendlich ein fast unverzichtbares Teil und aktuell nur aus Kostengründen erstmal nicht geplant.

Bezüglich der Sram Teile habe ich dich angeschrieben.

VPACE Kindersattel sind gerade ausverkauft.

Und bei der Kurbel schaue ich falls es als schaltgruppe Sram wird würde ich wahrscheinlich auch auf die Sram Kurbel zurückgreifen.

Bei der Bremse schaue ich gerade was so angeboten wird.

Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen Input


----------



## Binem (19. November 2020)

Benny1986 schrieb:


> Und bei der Kurbel schaue ich falls es als schaltgruppe Sram wird würde ich wahrscheinlich auch auf die Sram Kurbel zurückgreifen.



Kurbel würde ich bei 150cm Körpergröße definitiv noch kindgerecht 145-152mm wählen.


----------



## LockeTirol (19. November 2020)

NX gibt es in 155


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny1986 (19. November 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Das mit dem Einstieg kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Auf- und Absteigen sollte man immer von bzw. nach hinten. Aufgrund des extrem steil ansteigenden Oberohres ist der Bereich mit geringer Überstandshöhe zudem nur extrem nah vor dem Sattel gegeben. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass ein unfreiwilliger Abgang nach vorne bei dem Rahmen nicht weniger schmerzhaft ist als bei anderen Rahmen.



Hallo Schnegge,

vielen dank für dein Feedback. Ich verstehe absolut deine Einwände. Andererseits sehe ich gerade bei den Kindern mit denen ich so unterwegs bin sowie auch meinem Sohn das es sehr von Vorteil ist das in Notsituationen vorne vom Sattel abgestiegen werden kann. Ich gebe dir sicherlich recht, dass dies nicht optimal ist aber es einfach ein klein wenig Sicherheit gibt.
Vielleich gehen wir auch von unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen aus, so wie es klingt fährst du bzw. trainierst du Kinder in einem regelmäßigem wenn nicht sogar professionellen Umfeld und dem für das Sportgerät sicherlich auch mehr Geld in die Hand genommen wird.
Wie eingangs in dem Bericht geschrieben wird mein Sohn lediglich ein Fahrrad zur Verfügung haben, dass er sowohl für normale Radtouren wie auch Trails einsetzen kann. Dies ist mit Kompromissen behaftet was aber auch dem gesetzten Budget geschuldet ist.
Wenn es einen alternativen Rahmen mit einem ähnlichen Budget wie es der Cube Access bietet gibt greife ich gerne auch auf einen anderen zurück.

Wie gesagt vielen dank für deine Einwände die ich auch gerne beherzige wenn es unter genannten Voraussetzungen umsetzbar ist.

Grüße Benny


----------



## Schnegge (19. November 2020)

Hallo Benny
Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass der Rahmen durch das steile Oberrohr im Notfall eben keinen Vorteil (aber auch keinen Nachteil) gegenüber anderen Rahmen hat. Der Rahmen hat einfach den Vorteil, dass er sehr günstig ist. Ich kenne in der Grösse auch keinen anderen Rahmen der so günstig zu bekommen ist. Mir ging es nur darum darauf hinzuweisen, dass er von der Geometrie her halt nicht für jeden Einsatz optimal ist. D.h. heisst natürlich nicht das er unfahrbar ist . Ist halt in meinen Augen zwar ein kindergerechter Fahrrad- aber eben kein Mountainbikerahmen. Aber wie du schon schreibst, muss jeder selbst abwägen, was in seiner Situation die richtige Wahl ist. Grundsätzlich falsch oder richtig gibt es hier nicht.  

Zur Kurbel: Da habe ich letztens diese hier gefunden...








						Kettenradgarnitur FM-2532X-G 32Z. 155mm schwarz
					

BIXS - Kettenradgarnitur FM-2532X-G 32Z. 155mm schwarz Marke: BIXS Typ: KURBELGARNITUREN




					bros.ch
				



...wird aber wohl nur in de Schweiz versendet.


----------



## Benny1986 (19. November 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Benny
> Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass der Rahmen durch das steile Oberrohr im Notfall eben keinen Vorteil (aber auch keinen Nachteil) gegenüber anderen Rahmen hat. Der Rahmen hat einfach den Vorteil, dass er sehr günstig ist. Ich kenne in der Grösse auch keinen anderen Rahmen der so günstig zu bekommen ist. Mir ging es nur darum darauf hinzuweisen, dass er von der Geometrie her halt nicht für jeden Einsatz optimal ist. D.h. heisst natürlich nicht das er unfahrbar ist . Ist halt in meinen Augen zwar ein kindergerechter Fahrrad- aber eben kein Mountainbikerahmen. Aber wie du schon schreibst, muss jeder selbst abwägen, was in seiner Situation die richtige Wahl ist. Grundsätzlich falsch oder richtig gibt es hier nicht.
> 
> Zur Kurbel: Da habe ich letztens diese hier gefunden...
> ...



Finde ich auch vollkommen in Ordnung und auch wertvoll das du aus deiner Erfahrung darauf hinweist.

Die Kurbelgarnitur ist preislich ja super interessant. Hast du dazu Erfahrungen. 
Blöde Frage von mir, passt die in den Cube Rahmen? So wie ich das sehe ist da ein Lager dabei? Es steht leider nichts zum Gewicht etc. dabei.

Versand in die Schweiz ist kein Problem. Ich sitze genau an der Grenze (Rheinfelden) und arbeite zum Teil auch auf der anderen Seite vom Rhein


----------



## Schnegge (19. November 2020)

Benny1986 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage von mir, passt die in den Cube Rahmen? So wie ich das sehe ist da ein Lager dabei? Es steht leider nichts zum Gewicht etc. dabei.


Gute Frage... auf dem Bild ist ein Pressfitlager. Das Cube hat aber höchstwahrscheinlich BSA 73. Entweder gibt es die Kurbel auch mit einem anderen Lager oder man muss schauen, ob auch z.B. eine einfaches Shimanolager passt. Am besten einfach mal bei bros anrufen.


----------



## kc85 (21. November 2020)

Noch mal zum Cube-Rahmen: Von der 13,5''-Variante würde ich auch die Finger lassen. Aber der 16'', den wir verwendet haben, liegt mit einem R/S-Verhältnis von 0,62 im Rahmen des Üblichen.

Wegen dem geraden Steuerrohr muss man für eine taperd-Gabel eh unten eine EC-Schale beim Steuersatz verbauen. Das macht gleich auch den Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher. Wichtig: Auf die Einbauhöhe beim Bund der Lagerschale unten achten. Der Rahmen ist nicht sehr tief ausgefräst. Ich habe deswegen am Cane Creek den Bund unten um 2mm kürzen müssen.

Insgesamt kann ich zum Cube nichts schlechtes sagen. Meine jüngste fährt damit genau das gleiche, wie alle anderen in der Familie. Und das sind bei uns nicht nur Waldautobahnen.

kc85


----------



## *Trailsurfer (21. November 2020)

Auf welchen R/S Wert kommst du denn beim 13.5" Cube? Ich habe zu diesem Rahmen 597mm Stack und 368 mm Reach gefunden, was genau ein R/S-Verhältnis von 0.62 ergibt.


----------



## kc85 (21. November 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man den Angaben von Cube zu Reach und Stack glauben kann.

Bis 2018 waren die Werte folgendermaßen angegeben:
13,5'' R=345mm S=597mm R/S=0,58
16'' R=368mm S=597mm R/S=0,62

Seit 2019 lauten die Angaben plötzlich:
13,5'' R=368mm S=597mm R/S=0,62 (also exakt die Werte des 16'' in den Jahren zuvor)
16'' R=377mm S=603mm R/S=0,62

Keine Ahnung, ob sich da wirklich die Geometrie verändert hat. So richtig glauben kann ich das nicht. Mit dem 16-Zöller schien mir aber die Chance auf eine zumindest brauchbare Geo grundsätzlich höher. Zum Glück musste ich über den kleineren auch gar nicht nachdenken.

kc85


----------



## olsche (25. November 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Cube-Rahmen: Von der 13,5''-Variante würde ich auch die Finger lassen. Aber der 16'', den wir verwendet haben, liegt mit einem R/S-Verhältnis von 0,62 im Rahmen des Üblichen.
> 
> Wegen dem geraden Steuerrohr muss man für eine taperd-Gabel eh unten eine EC-Schale beim Steuersatz verbauen. Das macht gleich auch den Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher. Wichtig: Auf die Einbauhöhe beim Bund der Lagerschale unten achten. Der Rahmen ist nicht sehr tief ausgefräst. Ich habe deswegen am Cane Creek den Bund unten um 2mm kürzen müssen.
> 
> ...


Moin, bei mir hat der CaneCreek 40 einwandfrei gepasst. 
Bei deinem letzten Satz stimme ich Dir auch zu,
allerdings fährt meine Tochter das 13,5er...


----------



## Benny1986 (17. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
sorry das es so lange ruhig war. Im Job und Privat war zu viel los.

Zwischenzeitlich sind aber ein paar Teile eingetrudelt.
Ich würde euch auf dem Laufenden halten sobald es präsentierbare Neuigkeiten gibt.

Heute Abend mache ich mich ans Einspeichen der Laufräder.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (17. Dezember 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man den Angaben von Cube zu Reach und Stack glauben kann.
> 
> Bis 2018 waren die Werte folgendermaßen angegeben:
> 13,5'' R=345mm S=597mm R/S=0,58
> ...


Bei welcher Größe hat das 16er bei euch gepasst??


----------



## schwarzerRitter (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe zwei von den 16"/27,5er Rahmen für meine Tochter und deren Freundin aufgebaut, allerdings mit 26er Laufräder damit das Tretlager tiefer kommt und weil die Räder leichter sind (Gabeln sind aber 27,5).

Die Freundin war 144cm groß bei 66cm SL, meine bekam es etwas später und war einen Hauch kleiner.

Die hier genannten Gewichte für die Rahmen kann ich aber überhaupt nicht bestätigen.
Der matte (gekauft bei bikediscount) hat 1950g und der glänzende (persönlich bei Schliersee abgeholt) 2030g.
Die fertigen Bikes bringen 11,35 und 9,85kg auf die Waage (Budgetverhältnis war aber auch ~1:3)


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ich darf mich hier mal einklinken. Der Thread und der verlinkte Parallelthread haben mir schon einiges geholfen.
Gesucht ist ein Hardtail (Rahmen oder auch komplett) für mein fast 13-jährige Töchterlein ca. 157cm, 74 cm Schrittlänge und 39,5 KG (da legt sie wert drauf )
Ziel ist bei unter 12kg zu landen (bei 700-800 Euro, gerne auch weniger durch Einsatz von gebrauchten Teilen).

Einsatzzweck sind einfache Trails (S1) und Waldwege. Bisher auf Kubikes 26s ohne Federgabel unterwegs. Das hat auch "härtere" Einsätze limitiert. Kann also auch etwas mehr werden.

Ein eigentliches Kinderrad wird das nicht mehr wirklich. Auch die Cube 16 Zöller (WS) scheinen mir schon zu klein. Der Cube Rechner spuckt sogar XS aus - ich finde aber, dass eigentlich auch schon das 17 Zoll gehen müsste (Einschränkung ist das relativ lange Sitzrohr).

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Rahmen gestoßen: https://www.wigglesport.de/brand-x-ht-01-hardtail-mountainbike-rahmen-275
Nicht superleicht aber von den Werten her klingt der ganz gut (auch im Vergleich mit der Tabelle von @Schnegge (danke dafür!).

Ich bin mir beim Oberrohr allerdings unsicher, Ihr Oberkörper ist im Verhältnis zu den Beinen kürzer. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass sie etwas gestreckt sitzt (bei 585 Oberrohr) - allerdings kann ich da ja mit Vorbau und Lenker gegen arbeiten und das Rad kann mitwachsen.

Meinungen dazu?


----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. Januar 2021)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Auch die Cube 16 Zöller (WS) scheinen mir schon zu klein. Der Cube Rechner spuckt sogar XS aus - ich finde aber, dass eigentlich auch schon das 17 Zoll gehen müsste.


Warum soll der 16er Cube schon zu klein sein für 157/74 und kurzem Oberkörper?



Sieh dir mal die Bilder auf der Thread Seite an, da sind die Sattelstützen alle fast ganz drinnen.
Bei 74cm SL wäre die Stütze auf einem "normalen" Maß heraußen, wahrscheinlich immer noch unter Lenkerniveau und mit Reach 378mm + 50-60mm Vorbau und Lenker um die 650mm wird das bei kurzem Oberkörper gut passen.

Unsere Ältere ist jetzt auch 156/73cm groß und das Access passt ihr noch sehr gut. Jetzt geht sich dann bald eine Variostütze aus die sie gerne hätte.

Das 17er wäre dann zwangsweise ein schwereres, trägeres, unhandlicheres 29er mit 15mm längerem Sattelrohr und 6mm mehr Reach aber deutlich höherer Front.


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Januar 2021)

Danke Dir. Sorry, da war ich nicht klar genug. Das passt jetzt aber in einem Jahr schon nicht mehr (ich geh davon aus, dass sie noch wächst - zumindest bei der Menge die sie gerade isst ;-))


----------



## Binem (28. Januar 2021)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Sorry, da war ich nicht klar genug. Das passt jetzt aber in einem Jahr schon nicht mehr (ich geh davon aus, dass sie noch wächst - zumindest bei der Menge die sie gerade isst ;-))


überschätze nicht wie lange die jungen Damen wachsen.
Ich war mit 14,5 Jahren fertig und habe dann bis 20 (!!!) noch einen ganzen cm hinzugewonnen...

😁Damit komme ich Zeitlebens nicht über einen Rahmen der Größe S hinaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. Januar 2021)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Sorry, da war ich nicht klar genug. Das passt jetzt aber in einem Jahr schon nicht mehr (ich geh davon aus, dass sie noch wächst - zumindest bei der Menge die sie gerade isst ;-))


Da habe ich eine andere Einstellung zu dem Thema.
Ich kaufe meinen Mädls Bikes, Schi, Schuhe, Klamotten, Helme usw. die ihnen jetzt passen und nicht vielleicht in einem Jahr.

Schi und Bike(Rahmen) dafür gerne gebraucht und lasse zB den Gabelschaft etwas länger damit die Gabel beim nächst größeren Rahmen auch noch passt.


----------

